# Rescue help (please)



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I need help!!!

This isn't a Havanese, but it is a rescue. And you are all so awesome, I'm hoping somebody will have a great idea for me!

DH and I live in the middle of Dallas, near a man-made lake. We have a creek flowing through our back yard (pretty cool for being almost downtown). One of the "down" sides of this is that people seem to thing this nice, pretty, grassy area is a great place to dump unwanted animals. I can't tell you how many we've found, rehabed, and rehomed in the past 5 years.

About 10 days ago, we had a series of really bad storms move through. Saturday morning we woke up, and Laila (one of our dogs) was extremely restless and kept barking out the back door. DH finally figured out what was up... There was a Catahoula stuck up under a rock in the creek bed.

We coaxed her out, brought her into the house, and did an initial evaluation.

She looks to be pure bred (although we have no way of really knowing this). She's about 1.5-2 years old. Intact (not spayed). No injuries. Full of fleas (but we're working on that). Not socialized at all (people or animals). No knowledge of basic commands. About 10-15 lbs underweight. No microchip. Collar, but no tags.

We've been feeding her and she's slowly putting on weight. We've been socializing her, and she's really coming out of her shell. Doing much better with people, and is now completely comfortable with our dogs. She's housebroken now (was not when we got her), and is working on basic commands.

She is smart as can be, and catches on really quickly.

I've tried everything I can think of to find her owners. Posted found dogs on fidofinder and on findtoto. Put up notices at the shelter, post office, and local vet offices. Not one nibble, not a phone call, nothing.

So here's my problem. We already have three dogs. We do not have the resources to devote to this dog. Feeding her is one thing, but if you know anything at all about Catahoula's, you know they are EXTREMELY high-energy. They need a ton of exercise, they need a ton of mental stimulation, and this girl deserves WAY more than we are able to give her at this time.

She's starting to become restless and cause "trouble" around the house - getting the other dogs riled up, chewing on things she knows she should not touch, barking and causing a general ruckus. She has a ton of potential and truly is a good dog, we just can't meet her needs.

I've contacted the local rescue group, but they are already at capacity. We know of someone who wants to take her, however we know about this family's lifestyle and are 100% convinced they will not be able to train or care for her properly. DH has become quite attached and won't give her to just "any" home - he wants to find her a GOOD home. Which she rightfully deserves.

So how on earth do we place her??? When nobody claims her, rescue groups can't help, and we don't just want to put an ad in the paper because that's opening up to a lot of applications we don't want to have to sift through?

Her energy level is rising, she's starting to drive me batty and I'm absolutely at my wit's end!!! Help!?!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yikes! That's hard. Does rescue have any suggestions for you?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kudo2u said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need help!!!
> 
> ...


Did you contact the catahoula rescue? I don't know is this breed good in agility, herding, etc? If so maybe one of those training groups can help you place her. Hooray for your DH who is really protecting her future..that is so good of him...we gals have bleeding hearts but the guys....well some of them do!! It sounds like she is gaining confidence with you and really exploring her limits..of course she does not know she has any limits, does she? 
This group will probably know someone who knows someone...I hope so....thanks for helping her..


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I did contact catahoula rescue. They are overloaded and didn't really offer much help at all. Ack!

These dogs are good for hunting/tracking, or for herding/working dog. She's super smart, in fact too darn smart for her own good!

I'm really about at my wit's end so any suggestions please send them my way!!!


----------

